# Craft Coffee, Sclater St E1



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Spent a couple of hours in here this afternoon - apparently they run a cart down at Maltby St at weekends but opened their bricks and mortar store a few weeks ago.

It's a nice, clean space just off the hustle and bustle of Brick Lane. They're using an EK43 alongside a La Marzocco Linea. Had a choice of two espressos, one from Notes and one from Has Bean (Rwanda Shara) and three filters. I had one each of the espressos - both great but the Has Bean appealed to my palette with a bit more acidity up front - and an Aeropress which was good but can't remember what it was. Espressos served in Not Neutral cups.

They also had a selection of beans for sale. I'll definitely be back, despite getting up to take my cup back and order a second espresso only to find out I had a dead leg from sitting slightly strangely and almost decking it across the cafe.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Pictures would be nice.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Jeebsy, I never noticed you were from tahn.

We should hook up for a little black nectar sometime...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Pictures would be nice.


Alright, alright. Probably swing by on Saturday or Sunday so I'll take my camera.

Milanski, whereabouts you stay?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> Pictures would be nice.


Brick lane, right up your street den


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Urine taker Dave.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Craft has a mention in this months copy of caffeine page 10.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 4311


I'd planned to take a few more photos once I was finished but the cafe got quite busy by that time. Staff are really friendly, good rotation of beans - it's a great little spot.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Milanski, whereabouts you stay?


Sorry, late on the follow up. I live in Islington but it's only a few hops on the overground...wanna pencil summat in?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My sister is down this week so got a pretty packed schedule but will be in touch after that to arrange something. Wouldn't mind checking coffee works out - always been full whenever I've been passed.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Yep, sounds good. Funnily not checked coffee works out myself yet!

PM me when you fancy a hit and we'll go from there...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Had an espresso to go which was pretty tasty but it's just not the same out a paper cup.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree...shouldn't you be keeping an eye on the SJ??


----------



## mcgregor_dave (Nov 25, 2013)

I just love such small and cozy little cafes. Certainly gives me hope that not all is Strabucks and Costa


----------

